# ♥Sweet Sweet Fluffy♥



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Fluffy can now relax--indoors--in his new adoptive home. Fluffy came to YGRR because of owner neglect. The city Animal Control Officer threatened to seize the dog unless the owners turned the dog over in lieu of charges. Fluffy was left outside in all types of weather, unattended and observed having seizures. YGRR was called and Fluffy was brought into the program. It was determined that he was approximately 4 years old. He was taken to the YGRR veterinarian where he was neutered, treated for Lyme disease and serious ear infections. After recuperating at Riverview for a few months, Fluffy went to his new adoptive home. His "Dad" has called to say the Fluffy has been an absolute wonder; he is smart, willing, playful, anxious to please and simply a joy to have.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, WTG Fluffy! This warms my heart. A big thank you to all involved in saving this beautiful boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad he's out of that awful previous home, seriously what is wrong with people?

I love happy new beginnings!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fluffy is gorgeous. So glad he's in his forever home where he belongs!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!!! So glad he's finally got a happy, responsible home....


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

He looks like a happy boy. Thanks to everyone who helped him find the kind of home he deserves.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He's gorgeous! I'm glad he's found a nice new home.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a great, heart-warming story. He looks so beautiful and I'm happy he has found a loving, responsible home.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for bringing us such a happy story. I cannot believe that wonderful boy was so terribly neglected. Okay I can, but it makes me ill. It reminds me of my Sammy who was also terribly neglected.

Happy ending for beautiful Fluffy...hurray!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness they got Fluffy out of that terrible situation. Poor guy. I hope in time with all the great love and care he will forget the bad times. He is just gorgeous.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What a beautiful boy he is!I am so happy to hear he has a new owner to love and care for him, and treat him as he should be treated. I will NEVER understand how people can do that to an animal!:no: That makes me so angry and sad. what a wonderful story this is, and a happy, new beginning for Fluffy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet face. I am so happy he is out of that awful home and somewhere that he will be loved and cherished forever!


----------

